# Cuéntanos sobre el Himno Nacional de tu país



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2012)

¿cual es el himno nacional de tu país?
este es el mio es muy bonito y estoy muy orgullosos 

A partir del año 1900, oficialmente se interpreta sólo la primera cuarteta de la primera estrofa, los últimos cuatro versos de la novena y el coro final del Himno Nacional Argentino.
Himno Nacional Argentino
Letra: Vicente López y Planes  versión actual
Música: Blas Parera
*¡Oíd, mortales!, el grito sagrado:
¡libertad!, ¡libertad!, ¡libertad!
Oíd el ruido de rotas cadenas
ved en trono a la noble igualdad.
Ya su trono dignísimo abrieron
las Provincias Unidas del Sud!
Y los libres del mundo responden:
¡Al gran Pueblo Argentino, salud!
Coro
Sean eternos los laureles
que supimos conseguir: (bis)
coronados de gloria vivamos,
o juremos con gloria morir. (tris)
*






esta versión del himno que pocos conocen esta ejecutado con instrumentos musicales regionales del norte argentino y cantada en idioma guaraní el idioma de mi madre y familiares por parte de madre






y aqui tenemos otra versión  muy linda cantada por ''la artista nacional y popular'' llamada patricia sos y con lenguaje de señas (lo de entre comillas es para que parezca mas k ,que rabien )






aqui tenemos una versión cantada por charly garcia mas estilo rock 






aqui en piano ,los músicos y estudiantes lo van a entender






bueno les conté sobre mi himno nacional ,ustedes pueden ir colocando los de sus países,de ser posible con letra y bienvenidas sean todas las versiones posibles


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

Muy bueno el Tema y muy Patriotico muy bueno el Himno de Argentina... 

Aqui esta Orgullosamente el Hinmo Nacional de mi Hermosa Patria Colombia




 
Honores a la Bandera de Guerra Lancero presente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2012)

muy bonito ,luego voy a buscar la letra


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> muy bonito ,luego voy a buscar la letra



HIMNO DE LA REPÚBLICA DE COLOMBIA

Letra: Rafael Núñez 

Música: Oreste Sindici


CORO

¡Oh gloria inmarcesible! 
 ¡Oh júbilo inmortal!
 ¡En surcos de dolores 
 El bien germina ya.


Primera estrofa

Cesó la horrible noche 
 La libertad sublime 
 Derrama las auroras 
 De su invencible luz. 
 La humanidad entera, 
 Que entre cadenas gime, 
 Comprende las palabras 
 Del que murió en la cruz


Segunda estrofa

"Independencia" grita
 El mundo americano:
 Se baña en sangre de héroes
 La tierra de Colón.
 Pero este gran principio: "el rey no es soberano"
 Resuena, Y los que sufren
 Bendicen su pasión.


Tercera estrofa

Del Orinoco el cauce
 Se colma de despojos,
 De sangre y llanto un río Se mira allí correr.
 En Bárbula no saben
 Las almas ni los ojos
 Si admiración o espanto
 Sentir o padecer.


Cuarta estrofa

A orillas del Caribe
 Hambriento un pueblo lucha Horrores prefiriendo
 A pérfida salud.
 !Oh, sí¡ de Cartagena
 La abnegación es mucha,
 Y escombros de la muerte
 desprecian su virtud.


Quinta estrofa

De Boyacá en los campos
 El genio de la gloria
 Con cada espiga un héroe
 invicto coronó.
 Soldados sin coraza
 Ganaron la victoria;
 Su varonil aliento
 De escudo les sirvió.


Sexta estrofa

Bolívar cruza el Ande
 Que riega dos océanos
 Espadas cual centellas
 Fulguran en Junín.
 Centauros indomables
 Descienden a los llanos
 Y empieza a presentirse
 De la epopeya el fin.


Séptima estrofa

La trompa victoriosa
 Que en Ayacucho truena
 En cada triunfo crece
 Su formidable son.
 En su expansivo empuje
 La libertad se estrena,
 Del cielo Americano
 Formando un pabellón.


Octava estrofa

La Virgen sus cabellos
 Arranca en agonía
 Y de su amor viuda
 Los cuelga del ciprés.
 Lamenta su esperanza
 Que cubre losa fría;
 Pero glorioso orgullo
 circunda su alba tez.


Novena estrofa

La Patria así se forma
 Termópilas brotando;
 Constelación de cíclopes Su noche iluminó;
 La flor estremecida
 Mortal el viento hallando
 Debajo los laureles
 Seguridad buscó


Décima estrofa

Mas no es completa gloria Vencer en la batalla,
 Que al brazo que combate Lo anima la verdad.
 La independencia sola
 El gran clamor no acalla:
 Si el sol alumbra a todos
 Justicia es libertad.


Undécima estrofa

Del hombre los derechos
 Nariño predicando,
 El alma de la lucha
 Profético enseñó.
 Ricaurte en San Mateo
 En átomos volando
 " Deber antes que vida",
 Con llamas escribió.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 20, 2012)

Interesante tema: "Mucho por debatir"

 Bueno empiezo diciendo que el himno de mi pais representa todo lo que vivimos dia a dia, la letra muy bonita con un sueño guajiro eterno de ser mejores pero ohhh sorpresa que los derechos de autor comerciales pertenecen a los Estados Unidos 

http://uroom.wordpress.com/2008/08/25/el-himno-nacional-mexicano-no-es-de-mexico/

¿Que sigue, que el petroleo de Mexico sea de los Mexicanos pero el usufructo de los extranjeros? jajajaja, Wait,wait, hay una reforma "estructural" en puerta, oh mier!


----------



## tamasati (Dic 20, 2012)

Mi pais tiene himno es muy triste, como las habitantes.  Pero la bandera del pais tiene colores son los mismos que los colores de Mexico.


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 20, 2012)

Todos los himnos hablan de pura violencia, que si alguien se mete con tu patria hay que darle, que si alguien pisa tu suelo hay que darle, supongo que es asi porque asi motivaban a las personas a entrarle a la guerra, el que no me parece tan agresivo es el de los canadienses, e imagino que habra muchos otros pues no los he leido todos, El de nuestro pais suena bonito hasta eso, el norte americano suena medio con sueño jejeje
*(Coro)* *Mexicanos, al grito de guerra**el acero aprestad y el bridón,**Y retiemble en sus centros la tierra**al sonoro rugir del cañón.* *

I* *Ciña ¡Oh Patria! tus sienes de oliva**de la paz el arcángel divino,**que en el cielo tu eterno destino**por el dedo de Dios se escribió:** Más si osare un extraño enemigo **profanar con su planta tu suelo,** piensa ¡Oh Patria querida! que el cielo** un soldado en cada hijo te dio.* *

II* *¡Guerra, guerra sin tregua al que intente**de la patria manchar los blasones!** ¡guerra, guerra! los patrios pendones** en las olas de sangre empapad.**¡Guerra, guerra! en el monte, en el valle,**los cañones horrísonos truenen** y los ecos sonoros resuenen**con las voces de ¡Unión! ¡Libertad!**

III* *Antes, Patria, que inermes tus hijos** bajo el yugo su cuello dobleguen,** tus campiñas con sangre se rieguen,**sobre sangre se estampe su pie.**Y tus templos, palacios y torres**se derrumben con hórrido estruendo,**y sus ruinas existan diciendo:** de mil héroes la patria aquí fue.* *

IV* *¡Patria! ¡Patria! tus hijos te juran**exhalar en tus aras su aliento,**si el clarín con su bélico acento**los convoca a lidiar con valor.**¡Para ti las guirnaldas de oliva!**¡un recuerdo para ellos de gloria!**¡un laurel para ti de victoria!** ¡un sepulcro para ellos de honor!


*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

Ajna 
el himno de mi país no dice nada de eso que mencionas,
habla de la libertad ,la unica parte que si se quiere puede considerarse violenta la marque con rojo ,
que dice que vivamos con gloria y que juremos morir con gloria, pero no es violenta,pues esta diciendo que vivamos plenamente
.
*¡Oíd, mortales!, el grito sagrado:
 ¡libertad!, ¡libertad!, ¡libertad!
 Oíd el ruido de rotas cadenas
 ved en trono a la noble igualdad.
 Ya su trono dignísimo abrieron
 las Provincias Unidas del Sud!
 Y los libres del mundo responden:
 ¡Al gran Pueblo Argentino, salud!
 Coro
 Sean eternos los laureles
 que supimos conseguir: (bis)
coronados de gloria vivamos,
 o juremos con gloria morir. (tris)*


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 20, 2012)

Como dije y citó: "e imagino que habra muchos otros pues no los he leido todos".

 Aunque ciertamente no me negaras que tiene algo de cierto lo que dije.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

si es verdad, la mayoría de los himnos son medios violentos,es decir incitan a defender la patria


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2012)

"Espain" is different.

El himno español no tiene letra, y se pagan derechos de autor cada vez que suena, no a quien lo compuso sino a quien hizo los arreglos ya que en realidad es  un arreglo de la "marcha de granaderos" encargados por Alfonso XIII si no me equivoco.
Así que no se  puede cantar.


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 20, 2012)

A chiguaga, como esta eso haber explicanos mejor. Porque como que no entendi bien


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2012)

Pues eso, que no tiene letra y no se puede cantar, solo se puede tararear el "chuntachunta tatatatachun tachun"
El que hizo los areglos lo registró en la sociedad de autores y sus descendientes siguen cobrando, de  esto no estoy del todoo seguro que siga siendo así, se comentó que el estado quería comprar los derechos pero no se si lo hizo.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 21, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ajna
> el himno de mi país no dice nada de eso que mencionas,
> habla de la libertad ,la unica parte que si se quiere puede considerarse violenta la marque con rojo ,
> que dice que vivamos con gloria y que juremos morir con gloria, pero no es violenta,pues esta diciendo que vivamos plenamente
> ...



Esa es la versión recortada del himno 

La original, además de agravios a otros países era interminable (no lo iba a aprender a cantar nadie)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2012)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himno_de_españa
Hay varias versiones no oficiales pero la que mas sonaba en los setenta en la calle era
_"Franco Franco que tiene el culo blanco porque su mujer lo lava con ariel.."_ y luego seguía con improperios diversos hacia ese señor bajito con bigote que se sentó en el trono cuarenta años. Me abstengo de reproducirlos.

Pues si, en general los himnos suelen ser "políticamente incorrectos" para con el vecindario y ensalzan los valores que "solo" tenemos "nosotros" y de los que el resto de la humanidad (infelices ellos) carecen. Eso si, siempre han sido muy útiles los colores de la tela esa que se pone al final de un poste, las canciones estas que estamos comentando y los seres inmateriales e impercentibles; gracias a estos conceptos los que manejan el cotarro se han forrado siempre desde que el mundo es mundo.

Edito:
Espero sinceramente no molestar a nadie con mis ideas, es que para algunas cosas soy un poco radical.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues eso, que no tiene letra y no se puede cantar, solo se puede tararear el "chuntachunta tatatatachun tachun"
> El que hizo los areglos lo registró en la sociedad de autores y sus descendientes siguen cobrando, de esto no estoy del todoo seguro que siga siendo así, se comentó que el estado quería comprar los derechos pero no se si lo hizo.


 Aun no entiendo como siguen soportando a los inquisidores de la SGAE. En fin... 

El himno de mi pais es el "Gloria al bravo pueblo". Lo compusieron en 1810 los señores Vicente Salias y Juan José Landaeta. Al principio fué una improvisada canción de guerra para levantarles el animo a los soldados que luchaban en la guerra de independencia de España...

Y dice así:



> *Coro *
> ¡Gloria al bravo pueblo! que el yugo lanzó la Ley respetando la virtud y honor (bis)
> 
> *I*​¡Abajo cadenas! (bis) Gritaba el señor (bis) y el pobre en su choza libertad pidio a este santo nombre temblo de pavor el vil egoismo que otra vez triunfo (bis)
> ...


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2012)

El himno es una forma cantada de fanatismo, que se refiere directamente al fanatismo por la patria (que es algo que no comparto al 100%).
Es como el fanatismo por un cuadro de futbol, solo hace que las personas se conviertan en monos sin usar la razón...


----------

